# Timberwolves drop 15th in a row



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

> While 35-year-old Steve Nash was running circles around players 15 years his junior on the court, the young Minnesota Timberwolves finally started to show signs that all this losing is getting to them. Frowns of frustration and blank stares of disillusionment washed over them as they creep closer to a record that nobody on the team wants to accomplish. Like it or not, losing has become a way of life in Minnesota. The Wolves lost their 15th consecutive game on Friday night when Jason Richardson scored 22 points to lead the Phoenix Suns to a 120-95 victory, Minnesota's fifth loss of at least 23 points this season.


http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/10441394/Timberwolves-drop-15th-in-a-row


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Rambis fever!


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

For the sake of my fantasy team, I want to know why Big Al isn't rebounding or blocking shots anymore!


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

RollWithEm said:


> For the sake of my fantasy team, I want to know why Big Al isn't rebounding or blocking shots anymore!


he's hurt.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

Ouch. I honestly feel bad for my neighbors to the left. I hope you guys can pull one out soon.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

They won recently against Utah. Twice actually. They're not on a 15-game losing streak anymore.


----------

